# Wasserzeichen...?



## manuche (1. März 2007)

Hallo Leute!
Hab erst seit kurzem Photoshop und gleich tauchen die ersten Probleme auf...
Ich hab ein Bild was ich ganz gut finde und mir vom Style her auch gut als Hintergrund vorstellen kann! Leider ist das Bild zu auffällig für einen Hintergrund. Deshalb habe ich überlegt ob ich das Bild als dezentes Wasserzeichen im Hintergrund benutze. Mein Problem ist nur, dass ich nicht weiss wie das mit Photohop fnuktioniert. Postet wenn ihr wisst wie das geht oder schreibt mir eine eMail wenn ihr das sogar für mich schnell erledigen wollt. Wird vermutlich nicht lange dauern aber wie gesagt, ich weiss absolut nicht wie ich das Ganze angehen soll...
Danke schonmal für alle Mühen

greetz manuche


----------



## Leola13 (1. März 2007)

Hai,

am einfachsten wäre es die Deckkraft der entsprechenden Ebene runter zu regeln.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## Isac (1. März 2007)

Hmm, mein erster Gedanke wäre es mit einer neuen Ebene, die du über dein Bild legst, diese weiß  (oder welche Farbe auch immer) einfärbst und die Deckkraft auf vllt. 80 % reduzierst.

Da du dich noch nicht so gut auskennst mit Photoshop, hier etwas ausführlicher 

- in der Menüleiste auf 'Ebene' --> 'Neu' --> 'Ebene'
- Ebene benennen und 'ok' drücken
- in der Menüleiste auf 'Bearbeiten --> 'Fläche füllen' und hier bei 'Füllen mit..' weiß angeben und bei Deckkraft den Wert 80
- Staunen und freuen  

Gruß,

Isac


<edit> Mist, da war jemand schneller  </edit>


----------



## manuche (1. März 2007)

Das klingt ja schon ganz gut soweit...
Einziges Manko ist, dass das Bild das später das Wasserzeichen werden soll nen schwarzen Hintergrund hat.... gibts nen Tool mit dem ich die aktuelle Farbe schwarz in eine andere ändern kann? Wär glaub ich auch nicht so schlimm wenn das dann für das Schwarz im ganzen Bild gelten würde...


----------



## Alexander Groß (1. März 2007)

Zeig mal bitte das Bild welches später als Wasserzeichen fungieren soll.


Alex


----------



## manuche (1. März 2007)

so bitte schön

naja zumindest so ähnlich!


----------



## The_Maegges (1. März 2007)

Ebene auf "Umgekehrt multiplizieren" setzen.
Dann verschwindet, alles was schwarz ist, grau wird transparent.

Wenn du dann darunter eine neue Ebene erstellst, kannst du die mit der gewünschten Farbe füllen, dann hat alles, was vorher schwarz war, nun diese Farbe.

Wenn du als Hintergrundebene beispielsweise ein dunkles Rot hast und die Deckkraft des Originalbildes auf 35 % reduzierst, sieht das dann so aus, wie im Anhang.


----------



## manuche (2. März 2007)

"Umgekehrt multiplizieren"? 
Klingt zwar logisch die Beschreibung nur weiss nich nich wo ich das mache...
Und finden tu ich's auch nich. Könnte unter umständen daran liegen dass ich's auf Englisch hab!


----------



## Alexander Groß (2. März 2007)

Auf englisch sollte es "Screen" sein.


Alex


----------



## Mark (2. März 2007)

Hi!





manuche hat gesagt.:


> "Umgekehrt multiplizieren"?
> Klingt zwar logisch die Beschreibung nur weiss nich nich wo ich das mache...
> Und finden tu ich's auch nich. Könnte unter umständen daran liegen dass ich's auf Englisch hab!


U.a.: http://www.photoshoptutorials.de/basics_filter.php


Liebe Grüße,
Mark.


----------



## manuche (2. März 2007)

Super! Hat hervorragend funktioniert... Auch wenn ich zwischen durch mal Paint Shop benutzt hab aber psst...
Auf jeden Fall Danke für eure Hilfe und Mühen
Hier ist das Ergebnis:


----------

